# Zuständigkeiten bei Rechtskonflikten mit Dialern 0190-080805



## plato (20 September 2004)

Zuständigkeiten bei Rechtskonflikten mit  Dialern:

Ich befinde mich im Rechtsstreit mit der Firma Talkline wegen einer Dialer-......über die Nummer 0190-080805. Dabei ist mir folgendes unklar:

Verklagt werde ich von Talkline (vermittelt über die intrum justitia Inkasso, vertreten durch Anwaltskanzlei (...) / beide Darmstadt). Inhaber der Nummer ist die Firma  

Q1 Deutschland AG
Speditionsstr. 13a
40221 Düsseldorf

Sowohl Talkline als auch Q1 bezeichnen sich als lediglich im technischen Sinne  zuständig für die 0190er Nummer. Wer inhaltlich zuständig ist, war nicht herauszubekommen, da Q1 auf entsprechende Nachfragen nicht antwortete. Verantwortlich für die Manipulationen, die dazu führen, dass sich der Dialer zum Zwecke der autonomen Anwahl kostspieliger Internetseiten heimlich installiert müssten der bislang unbekannte Betreiber der jeweiligen Internetseite sein. 

Die technische Zuständigkeit wird dabei umschrieben:
Ø	Talkline: überprüft lt. (...) mehrmals täglich das Abrechnungssystem, unterwirft sich selbst den Kriterien der FST und verpflichtet auch seine Kunden (hier Q1 dazu). Dies umfasse u.a. die Verpflichtung zur vorherigen Mitteilung der Entgeltpflichtigkeit etc.
Ø	Q1: Behauptet den FST-Verhaltenskodex einzuhalten und die Anwahlprogramme seiner Kunden (also die Content-Anbieter) zu testen. Diese Tests hätten keine Unregelmäßigkeiten ergeben (selbständiges Installieren etc) 

Kann man bei dieser Sachlage davon ausgehen, dass Talkline und Q1 dasselbe kontrollieren. So wie ich das verstehe ist die Verbindung Talkline-Q1-Contentanbieter, d.h. Q1 steht zwischen Talkline und dem eigentichen Verursacher des Problems. Wenn dem so ist, stellt sich doch die Frage, ob Talkline jederzeit weiß an welchen Contentanbieter die Nummer vergeben ist - zumal die Nummern offensichtlich an unterschiedliche Anbieter vergeben werden. Wenn Talkline als Kläger nur technisch i.S. der skizzierten Kontrollfunktion verantwortlich ist, stellt sich doch die Frage, ob diese Kontrollfunktion prinzipiell überhaupt ausgeübt werden kann, wenn es eine Zwischeninstanz gibt. 

Ø	Handelt es sich bei den Kontrollfunktionen von Q1 und Talkline um paralelle Kontrollen im Verhältnis zu den Contentanbietern, oder
Ø	Kontrolliert Talkline Q1 ob letztere den Contentanbieter vorschriftsmäßig überwacht. 

Fakt ist, dass die genannte Nummer in Verbindung mit Talkline und Q1 über Jahre hinweg offensichtlich .......  wurde. Dafür sprechen die gleichlautenden Bericht im Internet. Wie kann das sein, dass so etwas möglich ist trotz FST und Regulierungsbehörde. Es müsste doch nur jemand die IN-Seite aufrufen und die Vorgänge protokollieren. 

Gruß
Plato

_aus rechtlichen Gründen zwei Wörter editiert tf/mod _


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2004)

*Re: Zuständigkeiten bei Rechtskonflikten mit  Dialern*



			
				plato schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man bei dieser Sachlage davon ausgehen, dass Talkline und Q1 dasselbe kontrollieren.



Die Nummer 0190080805 wurde bis zum 14.08.2003 von dem Tochterunternhemen der Q1, der QuestNet GmbH in München (jetzt Grasbrunn), eingesetzt. Die QuestNet setzte die Nummer in ihr produziertes Dialerprodukt ein und gab i. d. R. das komplette Paket an ihre Kunden (z. B. die Global-Netcom GmbH) weiter. Von dort aus wurde das Produkt beworben und so mit vielen unterschiedlichen Projekten von verschiedenen Webmastern eingesetzt.

Die Talkline hat für die Verwendung der Nummer überhaupt keinen Bezug zu dem angebotenen Inhalt und keinerlei Beweise, wie die Nummer tatsächlich beim einzelnen Endkunden angewendet wurde. Gleichsam verhält es sich für die Q1. Die einzigen, die über das Projekt Auskunft erteilen können, ist QuestNet bzw. deren nachgeschalteter "Zwischenhändler", über deren Server der Content geflossen sein muss.
Da vor Gericht der Anbieter den ordentlichen Vertragsschluss zu beweisen hat, muss die gesamte Verbindungskette - bis zum erbrachten Content (einschließlich der besuchten Website) - von Talkline nachgewiesen werden, um die Kostenfrage für sich zu klären. Ich persönlich halte das für unmöglich, da Talkline sich bislang niemals um den vertretbaren Inhalt gekümmert hatte. Heute, nach mehr als 14 Monaten (und bei Dir ist das nun schon nahezu 2 Jahre her), nach dem die kostenpflichtige Verbindung entstanden war, ist lediglich der protokollierte Verbindungsaufbau nachzuweisen, nicht aber die damit bezahlbar gemachte Leistung.


----------



## Der Jurist (22 September 2004)

@ plato

Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken


Bei mir argumentierte die dtms auch so, dass sie für die Inhalte nicht verantwortlich sei.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2004)

*Re: Viele Köche, aber erfolgreich ...*



			
				plato schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann das sein, dass so etwas möglich ist trotz FST und Regulierungsbehörde. Es müsste doch nur jemand die IN-Seite aufrufen und die Vorgänge protokollieren.


A) Die FST ist wohl so ein kleines Feigenblatt der IT-Missbrauchsindustrie. Nach entsprechender Erfahrung kann man diese gleich ausspaaren. Man macht ja auch nicht den Bock zum Gärtner.
B) Die RegTP bekommt oft offenbar keine oder nur wenige Beschwerden zu einzelne Missbrauchsmodellen. Auch dauert es oft sehr lange, bis erste Beschwerden dort eintrudeln. Diese Latenz ist der wichtigste Teil dieser "Geschäfsmodelle". Dazu sollte man besser per Fax dorthin schreiben. eMail geht in den Wirren gerne unter. 
C) Die RegTP kann man etwas unter Druck setzen, wenn man Cc: die Wettbewerbszentrale e.V. und die Abt. Wirtschaft des VZBV mit dem gleichen Schreiben bedient, da die zwischenzeitlich, auch aus UWG- Gesetz heraus, selbst aktiv werden. 
D) 0190- Missbrauch interessiert auch immer die T-COM, da die das Inkasso nur ungerne macht und großes Interesse daran hat, für den "Mittbewerb" die Kartoffeln aus dem Feuer zu holen. Anrufe bei deren Hotlines jedoch sind völlig sinnlos. Ein Schreiben (per Fax) an die Zentrale killt schon mal schneller das Inkasso und die Nummer scheint erst gar nicht auf. 

Und letztlich sind "proaktive" Anzeigen wegen Betrugsverdachtes und Geldwäsche so manchem grauen Schaf so abschreckend, dass das Spiel schneller endet, egal wie die Ermittlungen ausgehen. 
Es ist eben so, dass es keine einzelne Stelle gibt, die tatsächlich die Sache ad hoc voll im Griff hat. Formal sicher die RegTP, aber in realitas muss man die Jungs dort schon heftig unter Druck setzen.


----------



## plato (25 September 2004)

*Dialerkontrolle: Grundsätzlich und fallbezogen*

Hallo, 

mein fall ist vielleicht auch deswegen interessant weil ich schon vier Wochen vor dem Rechnungseingang / Übermittlung des Einzelverbindungsnachweises durch die Telekom reklamiert habe u.z. unmittelbar nach dem ich die Dialer-Installtion bemerkte. 

Fragen:
1.	Es müsste doch an die Netzbetreiber bis hin zu den Contentanbietern von gesetzeswegen gefordert werden, dass sie Organisation und Verfahren so ausrichten, dass eine Kontrolle von Missbräuchen möglich ist. Auf der Ebene der Verfahren, bezogen auf meinen Fall würde dies beispielsweise bedeuten, dass Reklamationen innerhalb der Netzbetreiber direkt weitergegeben werden um Missbräuche kontrollieren zu können und dieses Ping-Pong-Spiel zwischen dem geprellten Nutzer nacheinander aufgestellten Gliedern in der Netzbetreiberkette aufhört. Rechtlich müsste die Konsequenz sein, dass die Beweisnachteile, die dadurch entstehen, dass die Netzbetreiber keine geeigneten Verfahren und Organisationsstrukturen entwickelt haben, zu Lasten derselben gehen. Bei den aktuell bestehenden Strukturen und Verfahren wäre auch ein kontrollwilliges Glied in der Kette nicht in der Lage wirksam zu kontrollieren. Der zwang geeignete Strukturen herzustellen ist vermutlich nur dadurch zu erreichen, dass man alle Nachteile, die aus dem Mangel solcher Voraussetzungen resultieren, den Netzbetreibern auflädt. Mich würde interessieren, wie zu dieser Problematik die aktuelle Rechtsprechung ist.

2.	Eine wirksame Kontrolle oder Beweissicherung müsste doch so aussehen, dass jemand eine angezeigte Internetseite anwählt und die Abläufe beweistauglich dokumentiert. Q1 Deutschland hat was eine Kontrolle beinhalten könnte so beschrieben: „Die von unseren Kunden eingesetzten Dialer werden von uns speziell im Fall von Beanstandungen dahingehend überprüft, ob Sie den von der FST vorgegebenen Richtlinien entsprechen. Unsere Tests haben ergeben, dass sich die Anwahlprogramme weder selbstständig installieren, aktivieren noch Standart-DFÜ-Verbindungen überschreiben. Um eine Verbindung aufzubauen, muss vielmehr bei jedem neuen Start die heruntergeladene EXE.Datei geöffnet und neu bestätigt werden“. Das Forumsmitglied Reducal (22.9.2004 / Zuständigkeiten bei Rechtskonflickten) scheint anzudeuten, dass Talkline zu dieser Art Kontrolle nicht in der Lage ist, desgleichen Q1. Erst die nachgelagerte Firma QuestNet (in meinem Fall noch nicht in Erscheinung getreten) könne dies. Heisst dies Talkline/Q1wären (guten Willen vorausgesetzt) dazu nicht in der Lage. Diese Frage wäre für meinen Fall deswegen interessant, weil die Gegenseite Beweis anbietet dafür, dass vor der Einwahl in den kostenpflichtigen Bereich „eine Preisangabe im Netz der Zedentin“ (=Talkline). Als Zeuge dafür wird der Talkline-Mitarbeiter ......  genannt. Für mich wären die Fragen interessant, ob Talkline diese Möglichkeit zu einer beweiskräftigen Dokumentation prinzipiell hat und wieweit diese Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt wurden durch die Zeitverzögerungen in meinem Fall. 

3.	Was genau sind die Ursachen dafür. Viele Verständnisprobleme haben damit zu tun, dass die technischen und organisatorischen Zusammenhänge zwischen den Netzbeteiligten unklar sind. Wird das hier oder anderswo für Laien verständlich dargestellt?
4.	Kontrollen der Art wie unter 2. beschrieben: Werden die nur von den Netzbetreibern bei sich selbst durchgeführt oder gibt es eine unabhängige Instanz die technisch und organisatorisch dazu in der Lage wäre? 

Gruß
Plato

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## Qoppa (25 September 2004)

*Re: Dialerkontrolle: Grundsätzlich und fallbezogen*

@ Plato

Du stellst die richtigen Fragen, aber die Antworten werden Dich enttäuschen (wenn Du Dich genauer dafür interessierst, würde ich Dir empfehlen, einige der älteren Threads hier - "Wichtig", z.B. Geldwäsche-thread - zu lesen). Um es ganz einfach zu sagen: es gibt keine Kontrolle, die Verantwortung wird hin und her geschoben. Worauf sich Talkline bezieht, ist eine "Qualitätskontrolle" ihres Abrechnungssystems, die aber nichts für den konkreten Fall beweist: sehr schön zu diesen Fragen das Urteil AG Neuß. 



			
				plato schrieb:
			
		

> 1.  Der zwang geeignete Strukturen herzustellen ist vermutlich nur dadurch zu erreichen, dass man alle Nachteile, die aus dem Mangel solcher Voraussetzungen resultieren, den Netzbetreibern auflädt. Mich würde interessieren, wie zu dieser Problematik die aktuelle Rechtsprechung ist.


 Die von Dir aufgezeigte Konsequenz wurde von den meisten Gerichten gezogen: die volle Beweislast liegt beim Anbieter bzw. demjenigen, der von Dir Geld fordert, - meistens mit erfreulichem Ergebnis. Alles hier nachzulesen: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 September 2004)

*Re: Dialerkontrolle: Grundsätzlich und fallbezogen*



			
				plato schrieb:
			
		

> 3.	Was genau sind die Ursachen dafür. Viele Verständnisprobleme haben damit zu tun, dass die technischen und organisatorischen Zusammenhänge zwischen den Netzbeteiligten unklar sind. Wird das hier oder anderswo für Laien verständlich dargestellt?


Vor etwa einem Jahr begann ich hier mit Fragen, die fast identisch sind (leider nicht "waren") zu den Deinen... Was diesen Punkt angeht: Das ist ein gut durchdachtes System der Verantwortungsabwälzung und der "Halbwahrheiten". Ich glaube, dass nicht einmal alle Teile der Verdunkelungskette alle Elemente des Spielchens kennen. Vielleicht die ursprünglichen Initiatoren des ganzen Spektakels (es gibt nicht nur die FST...)
Durch einen Zufall fand ich damals in einem Fall ohne weitere Information den Inhalteanbieter heraus (wenn der auch leugnete, das zu sein), noch ehe überhaupt ein erster Schriftverkehr mit "Glied 2" des Tausendfüsslers stattgefunden hatte (in diesem Fall Glied 1: Telefonrechnung, Glied 2: Telkoanbieter in-telegence).
Als ich den Menschen, der später die "Macht" hatte, die komplette Forderung zu stornieren, das erste mal fragte, ob er was mit der Sache zu tun habe, antwortete er arrogant "Mein Name ist Hase"...

Das war damals die Firma "Internet Clearing" und vielleicht kriegt mein damaliger Kontaktmann dort für seine damalige Arroganz noch einmal Ärger von einem der anderen Glieder des Tausendfüsslers.

Denn wer mir so blöd kommt, der trifft mich an einem wunden Punkt: Ich kann Arroganz überhaupt nicht hinnehmen, wenn sie nur deshalb ungestraft auftreten kann, weil jemand in meinen Augen klares Unrecht begehen darf, nur weil er durch "jemand oder etwas" gedeckt ist, das nicht klüger ist als ich, sondern lediglich gerissener und - v.a.! - einflussreicher. (vielleicht würde ein Psychiater entdecken, dass vaterlose Kinder Wut haben auf die Kinder, die durch ihre Väter geschützt werden, wenn sie Dir eins aufs Auge hauen  )

Wenn Du ähnliche Gefühle kennst (Wut auf einen Nebel), kann ich Dir aber sagen, dass man, wenn man ein paar Beine des Tausendfüsslers abgesucht hat, vor Gestank kaum mehr atmen kann... Die Füsschen, die ich von deinem Tausendfüssler zu kennen gaube, habe ich Dir schon skizziert.

In der Sache haben unsere Gerichte wohl langsam kapiert, wie der Hase läuft (siehe Beitrag Qoppa)


----------



## galdikas (25 September 2004)

*Re: Dialerkontrolle: Grundsätzlich und fallbezogen*



			
				plato schrieb:
			
		

> 3.	Was genau sind die Ursachen dafür. Viele Verständnisprobleme haben damit zu tun, dass die technischen und organisatorischen Zusammenhänge zwischen den Netzbeteiligten unklar sind.



Meiner Auffassung nach resultiert die Problematik daraus, daß keine Klarheit darüber herrscht, wer hier denn nun mit Dir einen Vertrag geschlossen haben sollte, der zur Forderung einer vertraglichen Vergütung in der geforderderten Höhe berechtigen würde:


Telekom ( als Dein Anschlußnetzbetreiber und Rechnungsersteller )
Talkline ( als (Verbindungs-)Netzbetreiber, in deren Netz der Anschluß realisiert ist, der über die 0190-Nummer angewählt werden kann )
Q1 Deutschland AG ( als Nummern-Mieter )
Questnet GmbH ( als Dialer-Konstrukteur )
X ( als Dienste-Anbieter, der zur Abrechnung seiner Leistungserbringung das von Questnet angebotene Abrechnungsverfahren einsetzt ) 
?????

Jedenfalls dürfte ein vermeintlicher Vertrag zwischen Talkline und Dir ausscheiden, aus welchem Talkline auf Grundlage eines eigenen(!) Forderungsrecht von Dir irgendwelche Zahlungen einfordern (lassen) könnte:

_Vielmehr ist davon auszugehen, dass aus Sicht [ der Beklagten ] sie einen Vertrag entweder mit ihrem Teilnehmernetzbetreiber, also mithin der Deutschen Telekom AG, geschlossen haben (dies ist wohl die Ansicht des Bundesgerichtshofs in der Entscheidung vom 22.11.2001, NJW 2002, 361-363) oder aber - was das Gericht für richtig hält - mit dem Anbieter der Mehrwertdienste ("Content-Anbieter"). _ 
Amtsgericht Siegburg - Urteil vom 21.06.2004 - 4 C 622/03 

In Deinem Fall müßte also von X (oder wer auch immer aus diesem angeblichen Vertrag Forderungen herleiten will - Talkline, ein Inkasso-Büro, ...) ein zwischen X und Dir geschlossener Vertrag (und vor allem: dessen -angeblicher- Inhalt) belegt werden.



			
				plato schrieb:
			
		

> Wird das hier oder anderswo für Laien verständlich dargestellt?



Das Gesetz schreibt zwingend vor, daß Dich (zumal als Verbraucher) ein Unternehmer, der sich zum Vertragsabschluß eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (z.B. Internet) bedient, *klar, verständlich und unzweideutig* rechtzeitig vor Vertragsschluß über seine Identität und über das "Wie" des Vertragsschlusses zu informieren hat. Dein "Webmaster-Dialerbetrüger" muß Dir also rechtzeitig klar und verständlich seine Identität als Dein Vertragspartner mitteilen, der als einziger(!) mit Dir einen Dienstleistungs-Vertrag geschlossen, und aus dem Erbingen( oder Erbringenlassen durch andere, z.B. durch minderjährige Tschechinnen) seiner Vertragsdienste eine vertragliche(!) Forderungsberechtigung gegen Dich haben könnte.

gal.


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2004)

*@ plato*

poste doch mal bitte, um welche Verbindungen es sich überhaupt handelt


Einwahldatum und -zeit
Einwahldauer gem. Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN)
Wenn Dir der EVN nicht zur Verfügung steht, dann schicke mir mal per PN die Telefonnummer, mit der sich der Dialer lt. Telefonrechnung eingewählt hatte, um die Einwahlen aus einer Datenbank auszulesen.

Außerdem, wie weit ist die Sache nun bei Dir? Hattest Du einem Mahnbescheid widersprochen und von wem kam der (abgesehen von dem entsendenen Amtsgericht)? Hat der Forderungssteller (wer?) bereits ein Gericht bemüht und wurde Dir in einem schriftlichen Verfahren die Klageschrift zugesandt?

*Meinem Erachten nach solltest Du Dich nicht auf die formalen Gegebenheiten konzentrieren sondern auf die eigentliche Sache.* Wie Du selbst schreibst, ist bislang der Begriff QuestNet GmbH in Deinem Verfahren noch nie aufgetaucht. Das zeigt, das bislang von keiner Seite aus (auch von Dir nicht) ernsthaft das Problem analysiert worden ist. Da wird um Aktivlegitimationen und Zuständigkeiten rumgeplänkelt, ohne die Tatsachen wirklich auf den Punkt zu bringen. Die Gegenseite (und auch Du) muss wissen, mit welchem Produkt Du konfrontiert worden bist um zumindest halbwegs erfolgreich den Gerichtsweg zu beschreiten.

Talkline (TL) wird bei einem Streitwert unter 100 €uro aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach kein Gerichtsverfahren anstreben. Die Nummer 0190080805 hatte damals zu dem Pool der TL gehört und somit muss TL auch versuchen, die Forderungen für die unstrittig zustande gekommenen Verbindungen für sich einzutreiben. Dies gilt aber nur, wenn Du der TL-Forderung auf Deiner Telekom-Rechung erfolgreich widersprochen hattest und dort der strittige Betrag ausgebucht worden ist. Normaler Weise kam daraufhin eine erneute, separate Rechung von Talkline - hast Du diese erhalten und fristgerecht, ordentlich widersprochen?

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe - TL und Q1 haben keine Beweise für den genutzten Content. Allenfalls steht denen eine Beschreibung des Dialers zur Verfügung, wie er damals vom Hersteller (QuestNet) angeboten wurde und über dessen Kunden (die Webmaster bzw. über Zwischenhändler) benutzt wurde. Außerdem haben die die Verbindungsdaten - aber eben nicht den zu bezahlenden Inhalt verfügbar. Auf den Inhalt (den Mehrwert) kommt es jedoch bei einer Mehrwertnummer insbesondere an und vor allem, welche Website den Dialer anbot. Das entzieht sich auf jeden Fall der Kenntnis von TL, das könnte lediglich noch die QuestNet anhand von Historydaten rekapitulieren. Das Web selbst wird es heute nicht mehr geben, so dass eine hinreichende Beweiserhebung für die Gegenseite nachträglich nicht mehr möglich ist.

Und auch hier, dass sollte Dir Mut machen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=76560#76560


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Juristische Schlappe für Talkline....


Talkline hat sich zwischenzeitlich weitgehend aus dem Mehrwertnummerngeschäft über Dialer zurück gezogen, da das Telco nie wusste, was seine Kunden mit den PRS-Nummern treiben. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass man mit "dem Schnee von gestern" nichts mehr zu tun haben will.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 September 2004)

@Reducal: Schöner Beitrag, vielen Dank 

zur Nummer:
Leider hat Plato seinen Fall an mehreren Stellen geschildert... Vielleicht bietet sich ein Thread "Altlast 0190080805" an)

Die Nummer steht
 hier . 


			
				plato schrieb:
			
		

> Verbindung über Nummer: 0190-080805
> Inhaber der Nummer lt. Talkline:
> Q1 Deutschland AG
> Speditionsstr. 13a
> ...



([email protected]?)

Ein ähnlicher Fall wird  hier  besprochen und man findet über google genug andere Fälle, die genau diese Nummer betreffen. Falls einer dieser Altlastenfälle übrigens noch ein paar Infos hat, bin ich sehr daran interessiert.
Ich vermute jedoch, dass selbst eine Archivsanalyse hier nicht mehr viel bringt. Auf den "Standardseiten" des (nach meiner Überzeugung) inhaltsanbietenden Netzwerks finden sich zu den entsprechenden Zeitpunkten Dialer, auch solche, die die Nummer wählen, aber es ist ja nicht ausgeschlossen, dass der ursprünglich verwendete Dialer nicht immer der ist, den man auf "normalem" Wege kriegt (ich erinnere nur an die Formulierung "Mogelpackung" in einem script dieses Netzwerks).

Der Forenbesucher "sgtpepper7" hat  hier  einen Beispieldialog für einen Dialer gepostet, der diese Nummer wählt (Dutchweb 24, [email protected]). In mehreren Foren wird auch ein Zusammenhang mit "piratos" hergestellt. Allerdings hat plato meines Wissens 49 Euro pro Einwahl gezahlt - den Betrag des dropcharge-Dialers der Firma "digital-simplex". 

h**p://web.archive.org/web/20021227175252/http://d*-s*.org/images/drop_new1.gif


----------



## plato (25 September 2004)

*Briefchronologie und Verbindungsprotolle zu meinem Fall*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Hinweise. 

Um die Abläufe zu verdeutlichen schicke ich die Chronologie des Schriftwechsels plato/Netzbetreiber und die Verbindungsprotokolle (EVN und Datei „History“). Ich bin zunächst davon ausgegangen, „History“ und EVN widersprechen sich, d.h. ich dachte „History“ reflektiert auch einen abrechnungspflichtigen Verbindungsaufbau. Dann wäre erklärungsbedürftig, warum dar eine Verbindungsaufbau abgerechnet wurde, der andere aber nicht. Inzwischen vermute ich eher, dass beide in einem komplementären Verhältnis zueinander stehen. „History“ reflektiert die Dialer-Installation, der EVN (vier Minuten danach) den arbeitenden Dialer? 

Ich habe widersprochen (siehe Chronologie Briefwechsel) bevor die Rechnung da war gegenüber Telekom und zum frühestmöglichen Zeitpunkt gegenüber Talkline, dem Mahnbescheid ebenso, ein zwischenzeitliches Vermittlungsangebot der Inkasso (ca. 40 € sollte ich zahlen) habe ich abgelehnt. Ich habe nicht gezahlt, sondern vorher die Telekom angewiesen den streitigen Betrag nicht abzubuchen. 

Hinsichtlich der 0190-080805 scheint mir folgendes bemerkenswert: Die Gegenseite legt es offensichtlich darauf an, so zu tun, als bestünde zwischen „History“ und EVN kein Zusammenhang. Dies äußert sich u.a. darin, dass im letzten Schriftsatz, bezugnehmend auf den Umstand, dass die letzten drei Zahlen der Zielrufnummer im EVN unterdrückt sind, argumentiert wird, die „genaue Zielrufnummer“ sei nicht zu ermitteln und dies gehe zu meinen Lasten, da ich keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis beantragt habe, der auch die letzten drei Zahlen darstellt. Dass die Nummer mit Q1 zuzuordnen ist, konnte man nicht leugnen, die stehen ja auch auf dem EVN.  

Fragen an diesem Punkt: 
1.	Wären die Netzbetreiber (ob nun Telekom oder Talkline) nicht verpflichtet bei rechtzeitigem Hinweis die Zielrufnummer zu ermitteln. Ist es nicht so, dass diese Zielrufnummern eine bestimmte Zeit gespeichert werden müssen. Wo finde ich die Rechtsvorschriften hierfür. 
2.	Die Gegenseite hat nichts unternommen (außer die Sache hinauszuzögern) um den Vorgang lt. „History“ aufzuklären obwohl die 0190er-Nummer unstreitig Talkline zuzuordnen ist. Selbst wenn es keine EVN-Abrechnung gegeben hätte, bestünde hier doch ein Aufklärungsanspruch. Kann ich den jetzt eigentlich noch durchsetzen oder gibt es hier Verjährungsfristen. 
3.	Ich habe im Verfahren vorgetragen, dass die Gegenseite angesichts der Indizienlage (0190-080805+“History“+EVN 4 Minuten später + Eintrag der Email-Adresse aus „History“ – hardcore [email protected] - in „Autostart“) nachweisen muss, nichts mit dieser Emailadresse bzw. dem History-Protokoll zu tun zu haben. 
4.	Ich weiss, dass man im IN bei bekannter Zielrufnummer deren Inhaber erfragen kann. Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit die Liste aller Nummern die Q1 hat bzw. damals hatte in Erfahrung zu bringen?

Das Aufblincken der 0190er Nummer während des Vorgangs lt. History habe zunächst auf einen Hinweis durch den Contentanbieter verstanden. Inzwischen vermute ich, es könnte auch ein Dialerwarnprogramm auf meinem PC gewesen sein. Wenn dann wäre das vermutlich noch vorhanden. Wie kann ich das herausfinden?

Gruß 
Plato
Anhang 

Chronologie Briefwechsel plato/Netzbetreiber

13.12.2002  plato an Telekom
Mitteilung der 0190er Nummer, des Verbindungsprotokoll lt. History-Datei. Ankündigung, dass entsprechender Rechnungsanteil nicht bezahlt wird

27.12.2002: Telekom an plato
Mitteilung der Adresse von Talkline  + Adr. von Regulierungsbehörde

13.1.2003
Rechnung Telekom mit EVN abweichend Verbindungsprotokoll lt. History-Datei
15.1.2003 Plato an Talkline 
Übermittlung Verbindungsprotokoll lt. History-Datei und 0190er Nummer. Mitteilung dass Dialerbestandteil der Rechnung nicht bezahlt wird. Aufforderung die Rechnung zu begründen. 

29.1.2003 Talkline an plato
Standartbrief / Bitte um Mitteilung der 0190er Nummer, obwohl am 15.1.2003 schon mitgeteilt wurden (dick und fett im "Betreff")

11.2.2003 Plato an Talkline
Nochmalige Mitteilung der 0190er Nummer

19.2.2003 Talkline an Plato
Mitteilung der Adresse von Q1 Deutschland AG

20.2.2003 Plato an Q1
Mitteilung wie schon vorher an Talkline am 15.1.2003

15.3.2003 Plato an Q1
Erinnerung

24.3.2003 Plato an Talkline
Hinweis das Q1 nicht reagiert 

28.3.2003 Q1 an plato 
Es wird um „Problembeschreibung gebeten“ obwohl diese schon erfolgte und Überprüfung angekündigt "nach Zugang der erbetenen Unterlagen" obwohl dies der erste Brief von Q1 ist und in demselben keine Unterlag


Dokumente zum Verbindungsaufbau bzw. Internet-Kontakt vor und während des EVN-Zeitraums

1. Verbindungsaufbau lt. Datei History

13.12.2002, 09:51:28  Die Verbindung wurde getrennt.
13.12.2002, 09:51:28  Anwahl [email protected] - 49€/EINWAHL/60Min
13.12.2002, 09:51:36  Die Verbindung ist aufgebaut
13.12.2002, 09:52:32  Die Verbindung wurde getrennt.
13.12.2002, 09:52:32  Anwahl [email protected] - 49€/EINWAHL/60Min
13.12.2002, 09:52:39  Die Verbindung ist aufgebaut
13.12.2002, 09:58:44  Anwahl [email protected] - 49€/EINWAHL/60Min
13.12.2002, 09:58:51  Die Verbindung ist aufgebaut

Diesen Verbindungsaufbau habe ich über eine Datei „History“ erstellt (weiß nicht mehr wie) nachdem der erste Verdacht in eine Dialerfalle geraten zu sein aufkam. Dieser Verdacht wurde durch das Einblenden der 0190-080805 ausgelöst. Daraufhin versuchte ich sofort rauszukommen. Was immer ich anklickte, es tauchten neue Erotikseiten auf. Erst durch den Abbruch der Internetverbindung konnte ich das beenden. 

2. EVN lt. Rechnung Telekom
Datum jeweils 13.12.2002
Zeit           Dauer      Zielrufnummer    Betrag                Quelle       TDSV    Produktbeschreibung
10:11:36      0:00:22         0190080XXX    47.4138 EUR       Tel.No. Plato     24             Q1 Deutschland AG
10:12:39      0:01:52         0190080XXX    47.4138 EUR       Tel.No. Plato     24             Q1 Deutschland AG
10:18:51      0:16:35         0190080XXX    47.4138 EUR       Tel.No. Plato     24             Q1 Deutschland AG
10:36:14      0:04:07         0190080XXX    47.4138 EUR       Tel.No. Plato     24             Q1 Deutschland AG

3. Zeitliche Überschneidung des EDV mit Dateidownload durch Plato
Für die Zeit von 10:16:51 bis 10:40:1 kann ich den Download von PDF-Dateien belegen. Dies umfasst 90% des EVN-Zeitraums. Der Download erfolgte in einer zeitlichen Dichte, die den gleichzeitigen Konsum von Erotikseiten unmöglich gemacht hätte. Im Gerichtsverfahren habe ich angeboten die Screenshots aus „Eigenschaften“ vorzulegen. Daraus ist des Erstellungsdatum der Dateien ersichtlich.


----------



## Der Jurist (25 September 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4505

Unter dem Link findest Du Information, wer was wann und wie speichert.


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2004)

@ plato,

Du forschst in der History und womöglich auch irgendwann mal im Verlauf. Hast Du mal den Ordner C:\WINDOWS\Coder angeschaut (so dieser überhaupt noch vorhanden ist)? Dort ist eine Logindatei abgelegt, die die Verbindungen des Dialers darstellt (coder.log bzw. coder.txt) sowie der Dialer, der Dich vermutlich mit dem Internet verbunden hatte.
Manipulative Dialerprograme legen keine Einträge in irgendeiner History, den Temporary Internet Files oder dem Verlauf an - es sein denn, es sind Dateien, die dem Betrachter etwas vorgaukeln sollen.

So wie ich Deine bisherige Beweiskette interprätiere, kannst Du absolut nichts bieten, dass eine Manipulation darstellen könnte. Der Dialer war aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen auf Deinem Rechner installiert worden (evtl. mit bestätigtem Sicherheitszertifikat oder über aktiverte ActiveX-Steuerelemente). Unter ganz ungünstigen Umständen wurde eine DFÜ-Verbindung angelegt, die Du (oder ein ein weiterer User) verwendet hattest, ohne darauf zu achten, dass das nicht die Verbindung war, welche üblicher Weise genutzt wurde.

Aber was philosophiere ich hier überhaupt? Die Gegenseite hat Dir ein Kulanzangebot von (lächerlichen) 40 € anheim gestellt - alleine daraus kannst Du gut ermessen, dass dies das (wahrscheinlich) letzte Angebot von denen war, noch zumindest zu einem geringen Teil der Beute zu gelangen. Ich mag mich womöglich wiederholen aber ich glaube nicht, dass man gegen Dich vor ein Gericht ziehen wird.


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du mal den Ordner C:\WINDOWS\Coder angeschaut (so dieser überhaupt noch vorhanden ist)? Dort ist eine Logindatei abgelegt, die die Verbindungen des Dialers darstellt (coder.log bzw. coder.txt) sowie der Dialer, der Dich vermutlich mit dem Internet verbunden hatte.


Das gilt schon für diese alten Dialer, echt?


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich Deine bisherige Beweiskette interpretiere, kannst Du absolut nichts bieten, dass eine Manipulation darstellen könnte.


 Ja, das sehe ich auch so... Wenn man Hinweise finden wollte, was passiert sein könnte, dann ähnelt das einem logischen puzzle: Gesetzt den Fall, dass es einen Beweis für _eine_ illegale Einwahl gibt, den man finden kann, dann müsste dieses "Etwas" in relativer Analogie zu mindestens den Einwahlen 2,3 und 4 auf dem Rechner zu finden sein. 
Konkreter:
Angenommen, Einwahl 1 lief über Active-X ab, dann muss dieses active-x auf den Rechner gelangt sein (zum Zeitpunkt t0) und wenig später zur Einwahl 1 geführt haben (t1=10:11:36 laut EVN). Dabei wäre dann jedoch zu berücksichtigen, dass die PC-Zeit von der tatsächlichen Zeit abweichen kann.

In der History steht:
9:51:28, Verbindung getrennt --> das ist die Trennung der normalen DFÜ-Verbindung
(...)
9:51:36, Verbindung ist aufgebaut (=t1)
9:52:39, Verbindung ist aufgebaut (=t2, 1:03 nach t1)
9:58:51, Verbindung ist aufgebaut (=t3, 6:12 nach t2)
die vierte Meldung fehlt leider

Nun zum EVN:
10:11:36 - Beginn des ersten Abrechnungszeitraums
10:12:39 - Beginn des zweiten Abrechnungszeitraums (1:03 später!)
10:18:51 - Beginn des dritten Abrechnungszeitraums (6:12 später)
10:36:14 - Beginn des vierten Abrechnungszeitraums (17:23 später)

Der Dialer braucht also 8 Sekunden, um sich einzuwählen. Demnach müsste man folgendes finden:
1. Hinweis auf ein Active-X um ca. 9:51:28
2. "auslösendes Ereignis" um ca. 9:52:31
3. "auslösendes Ereignis" um ca. 9:58:43
4. "auslösendes Ereignis" um ca. 10:16:06

Die Ereignisse zu 2,3 und 4 könten technisch gesehen ähnlich sein.

Mit diesem Suchraster müsste man den cache durchforsten und die index.dat

Bevor diese Dateien aktiv geworden sind, müsste dann eine ausreichende Abfrage gewesen sein und natürlich, sofern es sich um Erotik handelt, ein ausreichendes Jugendschutzmodul 

Das ist übrigens kein totaler Blödsinn, genau so habe ich das mal gemacht. Ich fand im damaligen Fall hta-Dateien fast sekundengenau passend. Auch verräterische script-Anweisungen im passenden Abstand konnten ermittelt werden.
Argumentieren musste ich dann mangels technischen Wissens über die Funktion der gefundenen Dateien mit dem fehlenden Jugendschutz. Außerdem war der Anbieter wohl so genervt von meinen Fragen, dass er aufgegeben hat.

Allerdings hätte ich mir im damaligen Fall die Arbeit sparen können


----------



## plato (26 September 2004)

*zu reducal und liebenswerter chaot*

Hallo  

Vorbemerkung: Was vor Gericht beweisbar ist und was nicht hängt bekanntermaßen vom Gesamtkontext ab unter Berücksichtigung dieses Gesamtkontextes liegt es dann im tatrichterlichen Ermessensspielraum die unterschiedlichen Gesichtspunkte zu werten und zu gewichten. Beispielsweise hatte es der BGH als lebensfremd gewürdigt, „daß die Beklagte oder ihr Sohn bei zutreffender Information über den Dialer die Einwahl in das Internet über die 0190-Nummer des H. vorgenommen hätten“. BGH-Urteil / III ZR 96/03 / 4.3.2004/Seite 7).  Zum Gesamtkontext gehört natürlich auch alles was im PC nach Dialerattacken verblieben und dokumentierbar ist. Das ist ein Teil der Beweiskette aber nicht alles. Dazu gehört beispielsweise offensichtlich auch, im Rahmen des tatrichterlichen Ermessensspielraum als lebensfremd werten ist und was nicht. 

Den Beitrag von „reducal“ verstehe ich so, das er meint auf der Ebene der dokumentierten oder jetzt noch dokumentierbaren Hinterlassenschaften im PC sei meine Beweislage dürftig. Sagst du das in Kenntnis des Anhangs  „Dokumente zum Verbindungsaufbau bzw. Internet-Kontakt vor und während des EVN-Zeitraums“ / Punkt 3?  Beweisbar klar in meinem Fall ist doch, dass ich lt. EVN 4mal eingewählt haben soll, obwohl das 4-fache der dadurch beanspruchten Zeit mit einer Einwahl abgedeckt gewesen wäre. Zweitens ist klar, dass ich in 90% des den EVN-Protokoll abdeckenden Zeit mit etwas anderem als dem Konsum von Erotik-Seiten beschäftigt war. Ich bin für den fraglichen Tag einfach über „suchen“ gegangen und habe angesehen was für den vom EVN abgedeckten Zeitraum zum Vorschein kommt: Der Download von PDF-Dateien in einer zeitlichen Dichte, dass der gleichzeitig Konsum von Erotikseiten schon aus objektiven Gründen nicht möglich gewesen wäre. Ich denke das dies i.S. des o.g. BGH-Zitats von Bedeutung sein wird. Es dürfte doch nicht nur darauf ankommen was im PC geschah durch Manipulation, sondern auch darauf, was man dokumentierbar selbst gemacht hat.

Der zweite Anhang in meinem letzten Beitrag umfasst den Briefwechsel mit den Netzbetreibern. Unabhängig davon was mit meiner History-Datei beweisbar ist oder nicht und ob der EVN stimmt oder nicht. Es gab von mir vier Wochen vor der Telekom eine Reklamation bezüglich der 0190-080805 in Verbindung mit der einschlägig bekannten Verbindungsadresse „[email protected]“ . Vor diesem und dem durch den nachfolgenden Briefwechsel dokumentierten Hintergrund stellt sich doch die Frage, ob Talkline nicht beweispflichtig ist dahingehend, dass Talkline eine Beziehung zwischen der Nummer aus ihrem Verantwortungsbereich und der Verbindungsadresse ausschliessen kann. 

Übrigens habe ich auch nach den beiden Beiträgen immer noch nicht verstanden ob es so sein könnte wie ich vermute, dass mit History die Dialerinstallation erfolgte und der EVN die Dialeraktivitäten widerspiegelt, beide eben in einem komplementären und nicht konkurrierenden Verhältnis stehen. IST DIESE NAHELIEGEND????

Die Idee, dass eine falsch eingestellte Uhrzeit eine Rolle gespielt haben könnte hatte ich auch schon. Anfangs dachte ich History sei ein Beweis dafür, dass der EVN falsch ist. Hing auch damit zusammen, dass ich den Ablauf bei History eher mit meiner konkreten Erfahrung in Zusammenhang bringen konnte (rein und raus in kurzen Abständen). Aber selbst bei unterschiedlicher Uhrzeit: Beide Protokolle sind vorm Ablauf her doch so verschieden, dass sie nicht denselben Vorgang betreffen können. Sieht das jemand anders? 

Ich habe inzwischen Kontakt zu einem anderen Nutzer der zeitnah am 28.1.2003 (bei mir wars am 13.12.2002) dieselbe Erfahrung gemacht hat, d.h. Talkline / [email protected]  . Dort wird der Vorgang der Datensicherung (die offensichtlich professioneller ablief als bei mir) beschrieben und gesagt, dass vermutlich ein „stealth-programm“ zum Einsatz kam. Gefunden wurde dort: 
Ø	im DFÜ-Netzwerk (Datei "rasphone.pbk") war eine Verbindung "[email protected]" eingetragen	

Ø	im Uninstall-Zweig der Registry war noch der Eintrag "C:\Programme\Dutchweb24\hardcore-gratis.exe - n" zu finden 


Ø	In IE die Startseite:"www....." eingetragen

Frage hier an „reducal“: Wenn die Einträge in History nur in die irre führen, dem Nutzer „was vorgaukeln“ sollen. Wie kommt es dann zu diesen hinsichtlich der Verbindungsadresse gleichlautenden Einträgen. Bei mir war diese Adresse ja in Autostart zu finden. Übrigens: Der Prozesstermin steht schon fest, deine Vermutung es würde nicht prozessiert also irrig.

Wie hab ich bisher gesucht. 
1.	Unmittelbar nachher. Ich weiss es nicht mehr.  Beispielsweise weiss ich nicht mehr, wie ich zur History-Datei kam. Ich vermute, ich ging über „suchen“ hab das auf das Datum eingegrenzt und gelöscht was mir verdächtig erschien.  Mag sein dass ich später den Tip bekam in Autostart nachzusehen. Dort stand ja dann auch die o.g. hardcore Adresse.  
2.	Frage hier: Was von dem was wichtig ist bekommt hierüber nicht? 
3.	Danach, d.h. in diesen Tagen versuche ich mit unerschiedlichen Methoden was zu finden. Beispielsweise habe ich die Hinweise von reducal über suchen bei zeitlicher Eingrenzung auf den fraglichen Tag eingegeben ohne Ergebnis.  „Windows/Coder“ gibt’s bei mir nicht. Ich hab als BS Millenium. Vermute, dass gezielte Suche auch vom BS abhängt. Für Tips, wie dieses Problem eingrenzbar ist wäre ich dankbar

Gruß
Plato

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2004)

Ach drum fand ich keinen Dialer mehr... Diese Fälle liegen kurz nach einer Systemänderung des Anbieters, die im Dezember 2002 erfolgte. 
Der Dialer auf dem blauen Elefanten ist jedenfalls offenbar ein anderer. Übrigens, wenn ich den Archivlink dieses Dialers einfach mal in die Adressleiste eingebe, erhalte ich via freeload (erwartungsgemäß!)
 das hier .

Dieses Spielchen kenne ich schon


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer auf dem blauen Elefanten ist jedenfalls offenbar ein anderer.


 gemeint ist der blaue Elefant, wie er sich im Dezember 2002 präsentiert hat, ist hoffentlich klar!


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2004)

Nochmals zum Urteil des AG Siegburg (nicht Siegen!, wie im anderen Thread zu lesen):

Nach Ansicht des Amtsgerichts Siegburg ist der Content-Anbieter Gläubiger der Forderung, obwohl der BGH entschieden hatte (was nicht ganz klar ist / war), dass grundsätzlich der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber Inhaber der Forderung ist (also regelmäßig die Deutsche Telekom). Das Amtsgericht hat eine wichtige Ausnahme gemacht bei der Call-by-Call-Anbietern, da man sich dort in ein anderes Netz einwählt und dann erst die normale Nummer wählt. Talkline hingegen betreibt 0190-Nummern und daher nach Ansicht des Amtsgericht nicht ein derart individualisiertes Netz, dass der Kunde weiß, dass es sich um den Anbieter Talkline handelt. Vielmehr geht der Kunde davon aus, dass es sich - trotz 0190 - um eine Verbindung über die Deutsche Telekom handelt. 




[/quote]


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2004)

*Re: zu reducal und liebenswerter chaot*

@ plato



			
				plato schrieb:
			
		

> Der Prozesstermin steht schon fest, deine Vermutung es würde nicht prozessiert also irrig.


Nun denn, dann wünsche ich Dir vorab schon den erhofften Erfolg und uns hier im Forum, dass Du postest, was letztlich bei raus kommt.



			
				plato schrieb:
			
		

> „Windows/Coder“ gibt’s bei mir nicht.


Ah, ja! An dieser Stelle nehme ich meine Äußerungen mal etwas zurück - die Nummer hat bei Dir offensichtlich nicht das Hausprodukt von QuestNet bedient sondern das von der holländischen DW24, einem Kunden der QN. Die PRS-Nummer hatte auf jeden Fall etwas mit QN zu tun, woher der Content kommt und wie die Verbindungen tatsächlich zu stande gekommen waren, lässt sich somit überhaupt nicht mehr feststellen - auch nicht über QN.
Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, gibt es die Dutchweb24 nicht mehr. Diese Firma geht nun in dem holländischen Firmenwald um die niederländische Consul-Info BV (aus Köln!) auf.

Da aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach niemand von Deiner Gegenseite in der Lage sein wird, den ordnungsgemäßen Vertragsschluss als Dokumentation darlegen zu können, würde ich an Deiner Stelle damit argumentieren, dass die Dialeranwendung "ferngesteuert" war. Gerade bei den Produkten über diese holländische Connection fällte es mir sehr leicht, diese Behauptung aufzustellen. Die "Fernsteuerung" selbst erfolgte über Scripte, die heute an dem betroffenen Rechner nicht mehr nachweisbar sind. Alles was bleibt sind allenfalls die eigentliche Verbindungsdatei und diverse Eintragungen, irgendendwo auf dem Rechner, die für den tatsächlichen Verbindungsaufbau irrelevant sind.

Die Tatsache, dass Du nachweislich zur Verbindungszeit pdf-Dateien downgeloadet hattest, wird den (wahrscheinlich ahnungslosen) Richter tendenziell positiv auf Deine Argumentation einstimmen. Außerdem sind die jeweils sehr kuzen Verbindungen untauglich, um den angebotenen Eroticcontent zu genießen - auch das sollte positiv für Dich ausgelegt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2004)

*Re: zu reducal und liebenswerter chaot*



			
				plato schrieb:
			
		

> In IE die Startseite:"www.blue-elef***.com" eingetragen




```
meta name="Author" content="iCom AG"><meta name="Copyright" content="iCom AG">
```
 Das ist eine seriöse Firma! Wie kann es sein, dass da so viele Fragen sind??? 


			
				plato schrieb:
			
		

> Der Prozesstermin steht schon fest


 Am Ergebnis bin ich nicht ganz uninteressiert.


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2004)

*Re: zu reducal und liebenswerter chaot*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...in dem holländischen Firmenwald um die niederländische Consul-Info BV (aus Köln!)...





			
				lieber_chaot schrieb:
			
		

> ```
> "iCom AG"
> ```



@ plato

laß´ doch einfach mal die Damen und Herren der Kölner ICom Media AG zu Deinem Gerichtstermin als Zeugen vorladen - ohne deren Aussagen bleibt zu befürchten, dass die Wahrheit niemals erforscht wird.

_Aka und ich sitzen dabei gern als Zaungäste in der zweiten Reihe, unsere Fahrgemeinschaft ist längst gegründete, gelle Aka?!_


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2004)

*Re: zu reducal und liebenswerter chaot*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> _Aka und ich sitzen dabei gern als Zaungäste in der zweiten Reihe, unsere Fahrgemeinschaft ist längst gegründete, gelle Aka?!_


 hmm, aber nur, wenn U.G. dann auch einen Bikini trägt  ... 

Du weisst, dass ich 
*IN KEINEM EINZIGEN FALL MIT EIGENEN AUGEN GESEHEN HABE, DASS EINER DER DIALER SICH SELBST EINGEWÄHLT HAT!!! *

Aber zum Glück geht es darum ja nicht.

 übrigens möchte ich betonen, dass der Hinweis auf U.G. im Bikini im Zusammenhang mit diesem Fall selbstredend NICHT zufällig erfolgt ist. Der Herr, der den thread eröffnet hat, erklärt a.a.O., dass Herr U.G. hinter "Securex" (=consul-info) steht. Der Typ, der das mit dem Bikini  gepostet hat, war zum strittigen Zeitpunkt (Jahreswechsel 2002/03) als Partner der icom media AG in Köln aufgeführt  und auf einer Seite, die "gewisse Ähnlichkeiten" zu dem vom user plato erwähnten [email protected] hat, befand sich Ende 2002 immerhin schon einmal ein Banner dieses Anbieters, ausserdem enthielt die Seite ein script dieses Bannernetzwerkes. Der Seiteninhaber der Seite (wenn es denn tatsächlich der dsx/dsc-user mit dieser ID wäre) gehört zu den seriösen Anbietern, die  diesen Dialer  verwendet haben (es ist ein ganz bestimmter dieser über 4000)


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2004)

@plato: Könntest Du evtl. den Titel des threads ändern, sodass wenigstens die Einwahlnummer erscheint? Vielen Dank (anmelden, im ersten Beitrag "edit", dann evtl. Titel ändern).


----------



## littlebird's prompter (28 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @plato: Könntest Du evtl. den Titel des threads ändern, sodass wenigstens die Einwahlnummer erscheint? Vielen Dank (anmelden, im ersten Beitrag "edit", dann evtl. Titel ändern).


Danke


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 September 2004)

@plato: Deine ursprüngliche Frage war die nach den Zuständigkeiten. Lies dazu mal das hier
http://teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1398-1.html

und wenn ich's schaffe, kriegst Du heute abend eine amüsante Episode aus Rumpelstilzchen's Welt erzählt.


----------



## plato (2 Oktober 2004)

*Aktivlegitimation*

Hallo,

was ich nicht verstehe ist folgendes: Wieso werden die Klagen von Inkasso Intrum / (...) überhaupt zugelassen, wenn notorisch die Aktivlegitimation fehlt?

Das wäre doch das erste was ich als Gericht prüfen würde und als arbeitsmäßig überlastetes Gericht würde ich den kürzesten Weg um Klagen abzuweisen wählen. In den Urteilsbegründungen in Sachen (...) findet häufig die Formulierung (sinngemäß): "Ob die Aktivlegitimation vorhanden ist sei dahingestellt ....."  Dann werden andere Fragen behandelt. Methodisch müsste es doch umgekehrt sein. Es müsste doch aus Sicht des Gerichts zuerst geprüft werden:  Hab ich den richtigen Gläubiger vor mir? Ist der Kläger vertretungsberchtigt? 

Es ist doch so, dass nach BGH entweder der direkte Vertragspartner des Nutzers oder der Contentanbieter Orginal-Gläubiger sein kann. Alles dazwischen kann nur als Gläubiger auftreten, bei entsprechender Vertretungsvollmacht? 

Gruß
Plato


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2004)

während Du Dir Gedanken machst, feiert der Ex-RTL-Chef, doch-nicht-ORF-Chef, freenet-AR-Vorsitzende und wir-machen-NRW-groß-in-new-media-Berater mit dem Dachdeckermeister aus Curacao, der klont-sie-bloß-nicht-dolly und den-auch-nicht-Meiser eine grosse Sause...
http://www.ok-animals.de/download/pressemeldungen.php#
Einer der dort war, hat einem, der nicht dort war, nicht viel sagen können zur Frage, ob Q1=DW24, aber er erzählte lachend, dass der holländische Dachdeckermeister kurz nach seiner Konzentration auf denm deutschsprachigen Markt schon das erste gemeinsame Porjekt mit den Flensburgern hatte: Tele-Plus Deutschland.
Wusste ich nicht, ergo: Karibische Nacht war für mich letztlich doch lohnenswert. Vielen Dank und Grüße aus der Heimat an meinen guten Freund im Münchhausenweg in Düsseldorf - ich hielt deine Adresse lange für einen Witz


----------

